# Older Train Engineer - to invest or upgrade



## David Fielding (Sep 7, 2013)

About 10-12 years ago I started collecting large scale equipment for my master railroad. Then life got in the way (I see similar comments from individuals selling their new-in-box large scale stuff on ebay).

Well I spent a lot of money on a train engineer - the 55470 27 MHz train engineer with the 55473 transmitter and the 55471 receiver. That's all the control hardware I purchased
back then and I never set it up. I understand that Aristocraft no longer makes (or supports?) this version of the train engineer or at least no one is producing
new 27MHz accessories that work with this unit. I have the black transmitter with the flexible antenna but I'm not exactly sure which revision I have - does this
sound like the 2000 version? 

So the decision I'm struggling with is whether to invest a little in on-board receivers and accessory units (I still see these for sale around the web and on ebay)
and get up and running quickly or scrap the Train Engineer and start from scratch...and hopefully figuring out what to do before I lose interest again.
lasts.

I'm interested in hearing whether this system is worth keeping around or whether it's the worst route possible.

It seems the large scale world is still divided between track power/battery power and dcc/radio control.

I'm wondering if anyone has come up with a hybrid solution for powering their trains? Battery and track together.

The way my engine sputtered and jumped around when I hooked up the engineer I'm thinking some form of battery power might smooth out the
jitters.

I suspect radio controlled is where I'll eventually end up so I'll need to read through the RC/battery forum.

I've also played around with the Arduino Uno for other applications and it seems like this has many uses in the large scale railroad arena.

My daughter is really pushing for her own branch line so hopefully I can make this happen for her while she keeps me interested.

Thanks for any advice and suggestions regarding my old train engineer and potential power and control.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Man...27MC Aristo has been gone for a long time. I you spent a lot of money getting what you have, you spent too much. 
I know a guy who is taking donations of old 27MC Aristo gear. Not much value, as not supported, no ability to add accessories by calling the manufacturer and ordering. 
Track+Battery. Generally considered to be a dead end. 
I did three of those installations early on....and every one came back to me for removal of the track option. 
Having a dedicated charge jack is more secure than track power. 
I could get more explicit, but several would have a cow, man, on this forum. 

I have an RS-3 with that battery backup stuff in it, came in last night, I get to rip it out for him. 

Fun. 

TOC


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

If it works, I'd keep and use it. I still use three TEs and they serve their purpose, (i.e., give me wireless access to track voltage). I see no reason to change them until they no longer work properly.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Run it until one of the pieces dies.. sell the other pieces and get the revo


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

David,

I am just getting into the hobby and I am trying to be flexable as well since I won't have a layout of my own for a bit and will be running on a clubs layout and others members layouts. I am going with the QSI Titan decoders with the GWire wireless receivers and I am going to rig a switch to go between track power and battery.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one, it was my first purchase. I use it for a back up power. Just keeps going and going and going. 

Don


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have two of the old ART 5471 Receivers. They work fine. I have the two Chanel X mitters to go with them 


They carry a lot of current. I run multiple engines and long trains. I use them in a Box car with a Cordless drill battery 

They work Fine.

If I were you I would keep it......You can always use it some where along the way 

I also have the newer version with the square board that I mounted in box car with battery. 

When originally bought them I use them like they were designed to be used.

I was running track power then.

When I went to battery Power I just moved them into a box car.

I have 5 of t he newer version. 

Like I said I would jut keep it and use it 

JJ


----------



## David Fielding (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm the type that hates to throw out something that works but if getting components is impossible then I'm game. I see people selling the 
27MHz components...not sure if they're a deal...but there are some available. 

If I invest in one receiver then my remote will be able to control one of my engines (Pacific, RDC-1, Center Cab, Future: doodlebug) and one via 
track power. Then even if I upgrade to something 21st century I'll still have an extra remote for someone to operate something else. 

I guess one question is do most folks run everything from one controller? I'm thinking along the lines of multiple users...like one person 
operates a train...one does switching in the yard and puts trains together...and someone else might set switches and signals...could be done 
by one person...and I suspect buying multiple rev transmitters would work too... 

Going to the Aristocraft site the Revolution section looks kind of empty...don't even see the main unit there. http://www.aristocraft.com/Revolution_c_72.html Is this technology on its way out too...I don't need two orphaned Train Engineers... 

Finally, I'm thinking to use the Arduino board to program automated things around my layout...lights...signal...train detection...maybe some 
motion activated actions (as people walk by the display comes alive)...or motion sensors detect a trains arrival...etc. I've seen one setup 
online where they've designed and fabricated PCB boards for the Arduino to run their layouts...cool but beyond my level at this point. 
I'm wondering if others are doing similar things...


----------



## gra2472 (Mar 1, 2009)

FYI If anybody is interested I have a crest train engineer onboard controller and throttle for sale. I am changing over to Railboss. The onboard chip works but the headlight function is dead, I have been using it as a base station controller. The hand held throttle is in perfect condition. Name your price.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

gra, 
you are a 1st class member make up a classified ad. 
Our rules mostly forbid sales through these threads.... then you can post a notice with a subject field to match your items, greater success that way....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Also when you advertise it, you want to mention the model numbers, Crest has made 3 different onboard decoders. 

Greg


----------



## gra2472 (Mar 1, 2009)

I'll see if I can figure out how to post it on there tomorrow


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I still have my original 2 channel TE and it works fine. I have some of the 10 channel ones also, and they keep on truckin' also. I'd use what you already have. By the time they die, something neater will be out and be all the rage.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The 27 mhz Crest/Aristocraft on board receiver is spec'd at 2.5 amps, metal receiver is 4 amps and plastic receiver is 10 amps, but needs a fan over 3 amps. 
There are 5 different transmitters. 
the 2 channel was made in korea and then in china. One has programmable jumpers inside, the other does not. 
10 channel, 10 frequency transmitters have 3 versions, the last had an on-off switch. To turn it on to remember settings you had to hit on-offf-on when first using it 
I have had all of these and they work great for when I run analog trains.


----------



## David Fielding (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks Dan. I seem to have version 2 of the 10 channel/10 frequency unit. As I'm just revisiting large scale I think I will use my existing train 
engineer while my railroad's R&D department researches current technology. Several folks have stated that while the 55470 is "dated" and 
has been "replaced by newer technology" these older units tend to work reliably. I'll likely start by setting up a large switching yard for 
testing rolling stock derailment characteristics. 

What's the best way to pick up a few on-board controllers and 55474 and 55475 accessory units (It looks like you are selling a few on ebay)? 

Are there additional units that work with the 55470 27MHz TE. 

I'm guessing there are a lot of folks here that have abandoned their 27MHz TE and have 55490/55474/55475 units sitting on the shelf. If someone 
has a collection that needs "recycling" please let me know.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

David, you are correct, I am helping a friend find a new home for his items. 
Many are still in the original packages, the open ones I have just recently verified the operations. 

In my train club, the 27mhz system is used by about half the members.


----------



## David Fielding (Sep 7, 2013)

After some members implied folks are tossing their 27MHz stuff I wanted to double check before spending $$$$ on old stuff. I'm interested in the on-board 55490/switch 
controller55474/switch/light/sound accessories controller 55475 but need a better sense of what these 27 MHz components are going for these days.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles Ro does have some of the 27mhz units brand new in the store. They even still have some 75 mhz units. Most of these are not in the on line catalog.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By David Fielding on 08 Sep 2013 09:00 AM 
Thanks Dan. I seem to have version 2 of the 10 channel/10 frequency unit. As I'm just revisiting large scale I think I will use my existing train 
engineer while my railroad's R&D department researches current technology. Several folks have stated that while the 55470 is "dated" and 
has been "replaced by newer technology" these older units tend to work reliably. I'll likely start by setting up a large switching yard for 
testing rolling stock derailment characteristics. 

What's the best way to pick up a few on-board controllers and 55474 and 55475 accessory units (It looks like you are selling a few on ebay)? 

Are there additional units that work with the 55470 27MHz TE. 

I'm guessing there are a lot of folks here that have abandoned their 27MHz TE and have 55490/55474/55475 units sitting on the shelf. If someone 
has a collection that needs "recycling" please let me know. 

Just because something is "old" or "dated", does not mean it will not function as designed.
All of my current stuff it 27MC, but no Aristo. I have one 900MC for testing, not the normal suspects.
I refuse to buy into new technology just because it's new.
I still use XP, have no intention of abandoning it. I do have a cell phone, but it's just that, for emergencies. Keep it "off" most of the time.
I refuse to buy new trains because some yay-who put some wonderful new "socket" in them, or mandated some on-board control system entering it's 4th iteration.

My HiRail is all Post-War Lionel, no TMCC, Legacy, DCS....none of that, yet it runs, and runs, and runs.
If your stuff works, use it.
I know a fella local who searches evilbait regularly, finds old 27MC T/E's, and old 27MC RCS.
It's out there.

Last good buy he got was a full RCS system, transmitter, receiver, Elite 3 Amp throttle, Sierra sound, Interface, switch and jack...for eighty five bucks.
TOC


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree with TOC.....Go on and use it. I have some AirWire cause it came with some engines I bought used. I managed to collect 8 decoders so I got a Transmitter. But I still use my Aristo stuff. 

JJ


----------

